
Linuxbrew – The Homebrew package manager for Linux - type0
http://linuxbrew.sh/
======
sevensor
So this purports to solve a problem I've had in the past on out-of-date
systems. I can compile a new gcc with an old gcc. I can compile a new glibc
with my newly compiled gcc. But then I can't actually use that glibc. Maybe
I'm not using the right configure options. (Specifically, I was trying to
build Qt5.7 on CentOS6, including the QtWebEngine. This was a little while ago
when 5.7 was current.)

~~~
digi_owl
did you jump between major versions of GCC or glibc?

Doing so breaks all manner of things, sadly.

Sadly distros have lead the FLOSS world to get sloppy about backwards
compatibility, as they assume that most people will "dist-upgrade" ever so
often rather than attempt at introduce newer versions of libs and programs
into existing installs.

~~~
sevensor
> did you jump between major versions of GCC or glibc?

Indeed both, and I'd be keen to know if what I was trying was totally
impossible or just harder than I thought! We had to tell a customer, "we're
unable to support CentOS 6." Which given the age of CentOS 6 is pretty
reasonable, but it was still a personal defeat.

------
digi_owl
Too bad about the x64 limitations, as there are some 32-bit installs out there
that would make use of this.

That said, there is no way this will work for GUI stuff on older installs,
because certain elements of xorg has changed too much over the years...

